# DIY on Bite release



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I will start this of by saying this is not to be used while a dog is fighting unless someone has control of the other dog ( some one to pull it away as soon as the bite is released).

I use this when

training with toys .

getting something out of my dogs mouth

Frist there is something you have to know about the dog . this is that there is a nerve inside the top lip of dogs right here



it is right at athe edge of my thumb(not on the gum)

all you have to do is roll his / her lip under and mash it against the teeth ( not to hard but hard enough ) you will have to see how much pressure to put on your dog . if you look at this pic you can see how I have his lip and that he cant bite down on my thumb.



as soon as you get whatever it is out let go .you dont want to hurt your dog just correct him/her , when you let go then talk to your dog , scold if he had something bad or prase for letting go when playing with toys .

when playing with my dog , he will bring the toy back .Ill tell him out and if he dont I'll take it useing this trick. Then ill prase him for letting go . then we start over . if you can not get the lip on the side it works on the front to being the nerve runs all the way around the mouth.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Worked like a Charm.. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i tried that it didnt work..... i just grab the skin between the back leg, i find if you do need to make ur dog release is better not to be so close to the mouth...its worked with no fail for me


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Awesome post, Nick!


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*Yes....i tried that with chica but it did not seem to bother or effect her at all*


----------



## -DRE- (Oct 3, 2007)

i will have to try that


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah do that or get preferably get a breaking stick.


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

texpitbull2 said:


> I will start this of by saying this is not to be used while a dog is fighting unless someone has control of the other dog ( some one to pull it away as soon as the bite is released).
> 
> I use this when
> 
> ...


id sure like to see those pics, there gone what happened?


----------



## RealPits (Oct 25, 2007)

what and command to get used your dog that way will be not at any help in serios situation when the pit has locked something alive i`ve never seen such dog until now and i didn`t see it yet..and i don`t pretend that know a lot about the pit but isn`t this against the nature of the pitbulls isn`t this one of the pitbulls main characters never give up never unlock...i`ll buy myself shepherd if i want such dog!


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

RealPits said:


> what and command to get used your dog that way will be not at any help in serios situation when the pit has locked something alive i`ve never seen such dog until now and i didn`t see it yet..and i don`t pretend that know a lot about the pit but isn`t this against the nature of the pitbulls isn`t this one of the pitbulls main characters never give up never unlock...i`ll buy myself shepherd if i want such dog!


HUH?????????


----------



## RealPits (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah?"huh"?


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I use this on Karma alot and it works great for her.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

budwinstonblue said:


> yeah do that or get preferably get a breaking stick.


I advise every owner no matter how they are bred to have a break stick and know how to use the break stick. I don't know about grabbing a piece of skin behind the leg, never seen it to doubt it but I know dogs and that will not work IMO. Use your break stick more as a choking tool than a pry bar, these dogs have tremendous bite and your strength and a piece of wood/or pvc style plastic isn't going to over power them in a really bad situation. My dogs respect me and know I will handle them as I see fit but I can't get my dogs to let go upon command (g.d. anyways, my blue dog releases on command, the others not a chance in hell) I will put my hand right in the middle of my dogs while working the flirt pole and being who they are and bred the way they are, I have no fear of them biting me to cause a mark EVER!!! If you are afraid of dog they will know it and if I am a true ambassdor of the breed, you should have the same no fear because these dogs are not meant to be human aggressive!

(Newbies-Don't try that skin grab on the legs, just learn how to use a break stick and control a dog in a bad situation. Telling people something like that is not good advice, may work on yours but no necessarily on their dog and they are going to remeber it and try to use something that probably won't work)


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

RealPits said:


> what and command to get used your dog that way will be not at any help in serios situation when the pit has locked something alive i`ve never seen such dog until now and i didn`t see it yet..and i don`t pretend that know a lot about the pit but isn`t this against the nature of the pitbulls isn`t this one of the pitbulls main characters never give up never unlock...i`ll buy myself shepherd if i want such dog!


You are far ahead of most in these dogs, very good point and advice!


----------

